# Need some Feedback on my System.



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

I just recently completed my goal of replacing my headunit, 4 speakers, and subs. So far, this is what i have installed.

: Kenwood eXcelon series Head Unit (Flip open and security side)

: Pioneer 6.5's 3 way 220 watt in the front

: Pioneer 6x9's in the back (Replaced with Polk Audio 6.5's; sound much better)

: Rockford Fosgate 1500 watt peak 571 Rms 2 Ch Amp

: 2 Audiobahn aw125t 12" subs in qlogic box

: Rockford Fosgate 4 gauge Amp Kit

:total= $700


Anything i have to worry about? Is this a decent system?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You tell us if it's decent, you're the one with the system, lol

Personally I'm not a fan of Audiobahn, nor is most of the car audio world, but they do have a few loyal fans who swear by them. All a matter of preference really.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, judging ones system based on what they bought isnt something that happens often.
You could have alot of high end equipment and a shitty install and it wouldnt be decent. But you could have some low end with a good install and have a decent system. The install is what makes a system good. Itd have to be installed properly and neatly. If youd replace the full ranges with some components, youd have an above average system.
Its realy kinda hard to say just based on a list of components.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

whats wrong with audiobahn? I love their amps


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> whats wrong with audiobahn? I love their amps


I was referring more to the subs, I've never tried an Audiobahn amp and I have never heard anything good or bad about them either.


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

I agree with lethalaudio. The installation is the cornerstone of any system. A couple of friends and myself once screwed around and bought a sixer of 8" Funkies http://nexxon.com/funkypup/funkypup.htm. We put them all in one box (I think it was less than 3 cubes and we added a little polyfill) and used my two Planet Audio P704 (they do about 75-80 @ 4ohms @ 14v per channel) to drive them. After a little tuning (and I mean a little ) they really didn't sound that bad. We drove around all weekend (it was summer) showing off our little pink pounders. They were quite the crowd pleaser.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hahahah
you actually tried out the pups, I envy you
did they go BOOM!!....like so?


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

They didn't Boom as much as they Burped...like no? It says they take 80 watts, right. We had the gains set a little over 1/3 (and my amp does about 75 a channel). Anything past that and they ruffled something awful. But for my twenty bucks, but were quite the novelty. I'll dig around to see if I can find the pics. We even sprayed the box Electric Pink. Ahhh...good times.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> Anything i have to worry about?


You're going to need a capacitor...


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I dont think he should need one...I run 1000 watts RMS to the subs and 65X4 to the speakers and nothing dims except the dome light...headlights and everything else is fine.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ImportCarTuner said:


> You're going to need a capacitor...



He's running 570rms, not even remotely close to anything that could be considered a setup that would warrant a cap. In fact I'd be willing to argue that no setup ever needs a cap, no matter how much power it puts out, but that's an argument for another place and another time.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Russia, when are you gonna stop by and show me your system!


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

When I drive my own car man! hahaha...I only got my permit so far so u gotta come here if u wanna see it sometime. Either that or Ill come up in May! But yea, I still need sound deadening for it.


----------

